# Sydney Hedge Funds/Trading Companies



## RazzaDazzla (16 August 2011)

I'm trying to compile a list of Hedge Funds / Trading Companies that have offices in Sydney. Preferably those that use a systematic trading systems.

Thanks.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (17 August 2011)

I would also be interested in this list. The only one I know of is Optiver.


----------



## RazzaDazzla (18 August 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> I would also be interested in this list. The only one I know of is Optiver.




I'm glad I'm not the only one. So how can we start building this list?


----------



## skc (18 August 2011)

RazzaDazzla said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. So how can we start building this list?




There is this new company called *Google*. They have released a *Search Engine *that you can use if you have access to the *Internet*. 

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=s...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...8l0l53846l11l7l0l0l0l3l584l1347l1.2.2.5-1l6l0


----------

